# KCAL 9 in HD?



## flyloc2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I just read on the CBS 2 website here in Los Angeles that E* should be broadcasting KCAL in HD just like KCBS. Here is the link:

http://cbs2.com/topstories/local_story_110200050.html

Any one else know anything about this?


----------



## Lardog (Mar 12, 2007)

hmmm...didn't know if was already available on Dish....just checked the guide again and its not there of course, they probably don't have any HD programming yet (short of Laker games; seem like I've seen a Dodger or Angel game at some point on KCAL).....Does come in nice OTA but that'll be cool if they actually do start broadcasting on the Dish.


----------



## nightfly85 (Oct 6, 2005)

They started carrying the Lakers in HD about a month or so back. Recently they started doing their news in HD. It will not be carried by DISH for a long time since it's not one of the big 4 networks.



flyloc2 said:


> I just read on the CBS 2 website here in Los Angeles that E* should be broadcasting KCAL in HD just like KCBS. Here is the link:
> 
> http://cbs2.com/topstories/local_story_110200050.html
> 
> Any one else know anything about this?


----------



## Lardog (Mar 12, 2007)

^^^ Yep...watching the news in HD (OTA) as I type!


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

I think the fact printed that KCAL 9 in HD is available on Dish (and Direct) is just another typical example of how the press sometimes gets it wrong. HA! Their very own press release prepared by the very press they are, got the facts wrong. No surprise. I wonder if they will print a correction.  I bet they had an intern write-up that announcement because the big broadcasters can be so cheap.


----------



## gqmagtutgic (Jul 13, 2003)

If you have a dish hd receiver you get 9 in hd ota. whats wrong about that?


----------

